# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Αρμονιο JVC KB-500N

## kapet

Φωτογραφία0200.jpgΦωτογραφία0198.jpgΦωτογραφία0199.jpg
Μηπως καποιος συναδερφος γνωριζει που θα βρω τα συγκεκριμενα button?
Εχω ανεβασει φωτο...

----------


## cloud_constructor

Εχει velocity το αρμονιο?

----------


## kapet

Φιλε δεν ξερω απο αρμονια, του γιου μου ειναι και θελω να αλλαξω μερικα button γιατι εχουν προβλημα. Το κακο ειναι δεν ανοιγουν εστω να τα καθαρισω.
Αν ξερεις που θα τα βρω ή εστω ολη την πλακετα!

----------


## navar

νομίζω οτι αν πάρεις τα κλασικά momentary push buttons με μακρύ λαιμό , 
και κόψεις τον λαιμό εκεί που σε βολέυει , θα κάνεις δουλειά , 
τα πινς , και η απόσταση τους φαίνεται να είναι η ίδια !

----------


## Thansavv

Βασίλη κοίταξε μήπως υπάρχει μικρή τρυπίτσα εκεί που ενώνεται το λαστιχένιο στέλεχος με το πλαστικό. Συνήθως υπάρχει τρυπίτσα για να βγαίνει ο αέρας όταν πατιέται το πλήκτρο. Από εκεί ίσως μπορείς να ρίξεις καθαριστικό σπρέυ και μετά πεπιεσμένο αέρα.
Κωνσταντίνε τα buttons που λες δεν κάνουν γι αυτή τη δουλειά. Άσε που θα χαλάσουν γρήγορα, θα πρέπει το πλήκτρο να κάνει μια διαδρομή 3-4mm...
Είναι μιας επαφής τα button οπότε δεν έχει velocity.

----------


## east electronics

νομιζω οτι τα εχω δει στο φανο

----------


## kapet

Ευχαριστω παιδες. θα κανω και μια ερωτηση στο φανο, αν και τριδιμας - γκαγκας - ASWO κ.τ.λ ουτε που τα εχουν ξαναδει!!!

----------

